# early symptoms for those with carrying twins?



## babers

I am just wondering what your early, like 3-5 week symptoms were with your twin pregnancy. This is my fifth pregnancy and I am 32 years old. I usually get morning sickness about 8 weeks in. This pregnancy is different. I am already nauseous here and there and pretty tired. I have been having some pinching pains on my left side, not severe, but noticeable. I spotted a tiny bit today, a really small amount of mucousy brown. I got my first, very faint positive test on a first response the evening of 8 dpo. I have woke up twice with the burning acid reflux that comes up in your throat and almost chokes you. I don't usually get that till about the end of 2nd trimester of 3rd trimester. I have been having bad headaches. Dull lower back ache. I have also been abnormally cold. I know I am probably just crazy and I would go in for a scan, but I am only 4 weeks 3 days today and am scheduled for 6 weeks so I have one coming up. What were your experiences super early as far as pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## PinkPeony

All I had was major fatigue. I didn't really have a whole lot of crazy symptoms. Nausea didn't kick in till 6 or 7 weeks and never got very bad.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms... Not a one


----------



## Dis3tnd

Early, like week 4 I was starving all the time! Then horrible horrible nausea and vomiting kicked in at 5+3 and is still here. With my singleton I had no symptoms until the day I turned 6 weeks and then the horrible sickness started, and lasted until I gave birth.


----------



## amjon

Symptoms don't show twins or not. I had worse symptoms in my 2nd pregnancy which was one (and was also really big early on). All pregnancies are different. The only way to know twins or not is US.


----------



## Mandankie

I had terrible sickness from 4 weeks. My breasts were and still are so sore. It was so different to my 4 singleton pregnancies that I just knew there was more than one! X


----------



## mummy2lissy

I can remember really early on that smells bothered me. I also had extreme fatigue. I had really bad morning sickness with my DD but none with my DS. And even now expecting twin boys I had none. Just was very very tired


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I got a strong and immediate bfp on af day. I was so bloaty at 4 weeks I couldn't wear my pants nor my snug shirts. My bbs almost doubled in size In a matter of weeks, migraines more frequent, bad cramps and round ligament pain all before 6 weeks. My biggest complaint was being short of breath alot. The nausea started about 10 weeks and lasted until 18 weeks. I also had a strong intuition I was carrying 2. Right before my 1st apt at 5 weeks, I woke up suddenly in alarm... just knowing 2 hearts were now beating. At My 1st apt dr said my uterus was measuring 10 weeks and an us showed 2 sacs, with a baby in each with their own heart beats at 5 weeks and 5 days. I still cannot believe it. This is my 4th pregnancy and has been entirely different from my others. I started feeling babies move at 13 weeks <3


----------



## Bcinla

I got a very early positive pregnancy test which was my first clue. I also had cramping that started two hours after my IVF transfer and I had sour stomach almost right away as well. The morning sickness and headaches did not start until week 7 but hung around a lot longer this pregnancy than with my singleton. Please post an update after your scan. Good luck!


----------

